# Help with Benadryl



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been meaning to get some Benadryl to keep in the cupboard for ages now, just in case of an emergency, and I've been looking online to check the ingredients against what Brody's Mom advises in another thread. She said to make sure to use PLAIN diphenhydramine (generic benadryl) and not the combination formulas that have other ingredients.

However I am really struggling to find Benadryl with diphenhydramine. The standard Benadryl tablets I found online have cetirizine hydrochloride plus a list of other ingredients. I'm in the UK so not sure if it's different over here?

When I looked on the Boots website and searched for diphenhydramine the only things that came up are sleeping tablets. I ideally wanted to get the liquid form but the ingredients are still different.

Can anyone advise on what to use in the UK & where to get it from? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I buy the children's Benadryl in liquid form from tesco which is sugar and colour free it is cetirizine though, and have had no problems when using it


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

*Chloe* said:


> I buy the children's Benadryl in liquid form from tesco which is sugar and colour free it is cetirizine though, and have had no problems when using it


Thanks, good to know you've used it with no issues. It was just the fact that it doesn't contain diphenhydramine that put me off, plus the extra ingredients which are all E numbers..

Apparently 5 ml contains Cetirizine Dihydrochloride 5 mg, plus Sorbitol (E420), Methylparahydroxybenzoate (E218), Propylparahydroxybenzoate (E216)


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I did have a little google of this apparently they stopped using diphenhydramine in antihistamines in the UK because of its drowsy effect and I see its used in Nytol so I personally wouldn't use an antihistamine with diphenhydramine for myself or the chis


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I also bought the children's one. Didn't even take much notice of the E numbers - bad me! :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Diphenhydramine is also marketed as a sleeping aide. If the sleeping aide has only Diphenhydramine in it you can use it as an anti-histamine. Cetirizine and Diphenhydramine are not the same products. For an acute allergic reaction I would stick with Diphenhydramine.

Edit to add: If you do decide to stick with the Cetirizine, make sure you find out the recommended dosage. I don't think it is the same as Diphenhydramine.


----------

